# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  كم كان عمر أم سلمة رضي الله عنها حين تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

## احمد ابو انس

في ملتقى أهل الحديث ذكر أن أم سلمة رضي الله عنها تزوجها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعمرها 65 سنة.
هل يصح حديث النهي من زواج التي لا تلد؟!! - ملتقى أهل الحديث

وفي موسوعة النابلسي : 
تزوجها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام سنة أربعٍ من الهجرة، وكانت من أجمل النساء، وأشرفهن نسباً، وأوفرهن عقلاً، كان عمرها قريباً من خمسٍ وثلاثين سنة، ولدت في مكة قبل البعثة بنحو سبع عشرة سنة، وكانت آخر من مات من أمهات المؤمنين، فتوفِّيت سنة إحدى وستين من الهجرة، وعاشت نحواً من تسعين سنة .
ط³ظ?ط±ط© ط§ظ„ط³ظ?ط¯ط© ظ‡ظ†ط¯ ط¨ظ†ط? ط£ط¨ظ? ط£ظ…ظ?ط© ط£ظ… ط³ظ„ظ…ط©
أيهما أصوب ؟

----------


## منصور مهران

رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج نساءه بوحي ولو كانت غير ولود ، فقد قال الله عز وجل :
 ( لا يحل لك النساء من بعدُ ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج ولو أعجبك حسنهن إلا ما ملكت يمينك وكان الله على كل شيء رقيبا )

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

بارك الله فيكم .
ظاهر الروايات تدل على أنها كبيرة في السن ، ربما لا تصل إلى هذه السن المذكور ، لكن قريب منه ، ففي مسند أحمد وصحيح ابن حبان وغيرهما قالت :  مثلي لا ينكح ، أما أنا، فلا ولد فيَّ ، وأنا غيور ذات عيال ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أنا أكبر منك ...
وفي رواية أخرى عند أحمد وغيره : وأنا امرأة كبيرة . 
وغير ذلك من الروايات التي تدل على أنها كانت كبيرة في السن ، فالتي لا يولد لها ، كبيرة السن ، إلا أنه قد ذكر في الروايات أنها عندما وضعت زينب ـ يعني أنها ليست طاعنة ـ خطبها النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام ، فربما قالت ذلك لأنها مظنة عدم الإنجاب بعدما أنجبت لكبر سنها ، ولم نقل : إنه خطبها بعد ذلك بمدة ؛ لأنه وقع في بعض الروايات أنه تزوجها وهي ترضع ابنتها ، والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

نفع الله بك شيخنا.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

*الحكمة في زواج أم سلمة:**
**والحكمة  في هذا الزواج -كما يقول صاحب تفسير المنار-:**
 ليس لأجل التمتع المباح له،  وإنما كان لفضلها الذي يعرفه المتأمل بجودة رأيها يوم الحديبية، ولتعزيتها  أي بوفاة زوجها ، ولا ننسى كذلك أن أم سلمة من بني مخزوم أعز بطون قريش ، وهي التي كانت تحمل لواء الحرب والمواجهة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ووراء هذا الزواج تفتيت حقد هذه القبيلة وتقريب قلوب أبنائها ، وتحبب إليهم ليدخلوا في الإسلام بعد أن صاروا أصهار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

* *وفي هذا الزواج فقه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في البناء الداخلي للأمة ،* *وتأدية حق الشهداء في زوجاتهم، وحق هذه الزوجات  من أن ينهلن من نور النبوة ما يشاء الله أن ينهلن لكي يبلغن عن رسول الله .
  وكانت  أم سلمة آخر من مات من أمهات المؤمنين، وكانت وفاتها سنة إحدى وستين، وقد  روت عن رسول الله أحاديث, يبلغ مسندها ثلاثمائة وثمانية وثمانين حديثًا،  واتفق البخاري ومسلم على ثلاثة عشر، وانفرد البخاري بثلاثة ومسلم بثلاثة  عشر.
  لقد ساهمت في نشر العلم والحكمة عن رسول الله وبموتها انطفأ آخر مصباح من  مصابيح أمهات المؤمنين طالما شع النور والهدى والعلم, فرضي الله عنها  وأرضاها.


*

----------

